# Oaking



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Anyone experimenting with oaking your mead ( or other brew)? I am considering this with a mead that I think can bring it to a whole new level.
Interested in what you use/ value and how long you let it set in the brew. J


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

I don't know a thing about your topic. Just never thought oak could become a verb. Makes a pretty cool word.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Oakcasksltd.com I believe is where I sourced some casks. It does wonderful things to fruity meads. About 2 1/2-3 weeks is when you need to start sampling to see if the level of oaking is right for your tastes. I liked best the product I got after putting a tart cherry mead in a cask I last used for cognac. I just do not drink enough to keep up with such a hobby and have my neccessary supply but if you are not a closet drunk, I recommend the avocation.


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

I have experimented with medium toast American oak cubes, and oak chips. I think the cubes added to the mead, but my first try with chips I ended up with toothpick flavored mead.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

bushpilot said:


> I have experimented with medium toast American oak cubes, and oak chips. I think the cubes added to the mead, but my first try with chips I ended up with toothpick flavored mead.


Ok yuck. Lol


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

psm1212 said:


> I don't know a thing about your topic. Just never thought oak could become a verb. Makes a pretty cool word.


What, you never heard of "pining?" As used in a sentence: After you were gone for a week, I found myself pining for you" ...J


----------

